
The Angry Programmer - siteshwar
https://hackernoon.com/the-angry-programmer-52a93bfcbc3c
======
xenity7
Although the MBTI is widely criticized/weak, I’ve found it to be quite a lot
of fun for having discussions about personality with friends/family.

The MBTI makes strong statements about personalities which inevitably leads to
inaccuracies, but it does make for an interesting starting point to talk about
the way that people interact.

